

How do we test MVP demand for integrated product? - spremraj

Some fields such as Human Resource is moving towards integration and value added features on top of it.
======
seekingcharlie
You could try sending an email (requires an active base) proposing the new
features/product of your MVP & see who replies.

It costs, but you could also set up a landing page & an Adwords campaign for
relevant, but very targeted keywords, and see how it performs.

